# Hurricane Ike



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ugh, it looks like this nasty storm is going to pass over us on Saturday as a Cat. 2 hurricane! I'll be spending Friday chasing down all my poultry and crating them up; they'll go in the washroom and hopefully be safe. As for the goats, I will bring them into the house if I have to, there's no way I'm leaving them out there!

So if I never come back, it means Ike blew us away! :shocked: 

Just kidding, I should be back by next week after the storm, barring serious damage. Wish us luck!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, stay safe!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, you aren't to far from me. Hoping none of us blow away or sustain any major damage. We started picking things up today that could blow away and my DH is seriously thinking about boarding up our larger windows. Told him if it was still a Cat 2 when it comes this direction I was leaving, I just haven't figured out how to get 32 goats, 45 fowl, bunch cats and our dogs in the mini van, lol Don't forget the 2 legged kids.

Keeping everyone in my prayers to remain safe during this storm.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please all those in the path of Ike. Be safe and let us know when it has passed and you are all fine and out of the woods.
I am sending prayers to you all. Please be careful. ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Be safe!! Sending prayers to keep you, your family, your goaties, and your poultry safe!!! Good luck!!! :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking of all of you and prayers for your safety. ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Please be safe. ray: :hug: I understand not leaving...I'd be very hesitant to leave my little goat buddies too. I've heard they are building "hurricane proof" houses now, hard to believe anything can stand up to that kind of wind. I wouldn't know were to put everybody, I'm sure our barn wouldn't make it...the house is brick, with a new metal roof, but it's 100+ years old, so no telling. But, I'd also move them all to the house...we'd have to ride it out together! Good luck, and if anybody needs a place to "weather the storm" you're welcome to come to PA, I'll make room.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

My DH came home yesterday all worrying about Ike and the expected winds. Our plan is to secure anything that can blow around. Have plenty of feed/hay on hand to keep all the animals happy if they aren't able to go out to graze/browse for a couple of days. We will put the horses in stalls in the barn and let some of the goats have the run of the barn after I remove the feed barrells. The others have a very sturdy built shed that shoud be fine. My biggest worry is tree damage because there are very big trees around my house and if one goes......we may be joining the animals in the barn. More than likely it won't be as bad as they expect this far inland, but I guess it's better to over prepare than under prepare. Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hope all will be well ,,I will prey for you............ ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Now they're saying our area is going to get tornadoes! :GAAH: 

We're not going anywhere, our house is good and sturdy, but I am worried about the chicken coop and goat shed and feed barn. They've been standing a good long time but rare is it a hurricane makes it so far in-land so strong. At least the critters should be safe, I'll be crating up all the chickens, geese, and ducks and putting them inside, along with the goats tomorrow night. I hope our power isn't out longer than a week, that could get annoying.

Wish us luck! :grouphug:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck and stay safe, everyone!!! :grouphug: I will be praying for safety for you and your goats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: Sending prayers for everyones safety...4 legged and 2. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

One last check in! All the poultry are crated and in the barn, boy do my legs hurt from chasing them all down. One of the geese even decided to poo all over me. :roll: Ungrateful buggers!

Goats are in the kitchen, and behaving quiet nicely! Always wanted house goats. :greengrin: 

In a few more hours everything's going to be crazy, wind is already going really strong.

Good luck to everyone else in the path of this storm, and I'll post when I get power back!

:wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Epona142 oh my....:worried:. :angel2: ... ..... I will pray for all of you and the animals, god please, please help all that are threatened..so they all ,will remain safe in this time of need......... amen ray:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be wishing you good luck- you're a good animal mom. See you when the thing passes you by.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

if thoughts and prayers from others would be enough to sustain you...... you'd have nothing to worry about! I sincerely pray that you and your critters will stay safe and healthy. May the good Lord will be watching over you and yours..... :angel: ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ray: 
I hope you all come out of Ike unharmed
I dont get bad storms here, lucky me :dance: 

Be safe!! :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well we lived! Mostly anyways. No major damage, and we have power back today, so not that bad. We did lose a lot of food because we couldn't find ice anywhere, and my feed barn was damaged enough to get some feed and hay wet.

Goats behaved SO good inside! All I had was a flimsy little gate to keep them in their space and they didn't mess with it at all, just layed down and were very good little goats. We did lose one of our goslings, the smallest. He made it through the storm but was looking pretty bad, and then he died, poor little bugger. All the other poultry and pets all came through fine.

Our town is still out of power though, along with a ton of people. Took us three hours to get gasoline in the next city over even. But we made it.

:greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy ............ :stars: :wahoo: .....................our prays came true Your safe :wahoo: Did the storm hit you head on? from the news it sure looked like it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah.......celebration.............:leap: :leap: :leap:   :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :dance: :dance: :sun: :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

but I am sorry......... for the loss of your little bird ... :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel sunshine.... :sun: .....on a cloudy day........................... :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun: :sun:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah I feel bad about the little goose but it could have been worse I suppose. All of the chickens and the other geese and ducks are doing great. I could even hear my big rooster crowing OVER the storm! Tenacious little monster that he is.

I'm pretty sure the storm came right over us, we lost power as it came in so I'm not entirely sure where it went, but it was projected to come right over us. It actually went by faster than expected though!

This crazy Texas weather, the first night we practically boiled to death, and then I woke up early this morning freezing to death! :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: :leap: Glad to see you came through with minimal issues.....You said you had to travel to get gas and that your town was out of power....are you needing to use a generator?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ,,yes the news showed the storm heading straight towards you( head on )and we were really worried about you and all the others......It looked like it reached you guys then bounced off and went another direction.................so weird....I bet it was frightening I know I would of been very worried and scared... :worried: ...I am so happy to hear from you again ,  ,and that everyone is OK,well almost,...... your right it could of been worse, we are all so happy to have you back with us........ :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Amazingly enough, WE have power. We're twenty some miles out of town in the middle of the woods, we don't even have real roads! But we've got power and poor Navasota doesn't! Figure that one out? It just came on today in the afternoon.

It really warms my heart to know everyone was thinking of us! Thank you for all your prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Epona142 ............I know what it was............ you were getting all the prays ray: thrown your way........maybe that is why you have power........ :shades: .......... :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah,,the news said you were not suppose to get power back on..... for 2 weeks or more,,I am glad they were wrong and I bet ,,so are you......... :sun:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy you are ok. Sorry about the little goose. Know that we were all thinking about you and praying.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you are OK!!!  :clap: :wahoo: :stars:


----------

